# [email protected]'s 220 SPS System



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of what my SPS system looks like at the moment...




























Thanks for looking


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

a stunning tank  well done you!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

This is probably the nicest store display going in Ontario......maybe even Canada.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow - I should be planning a trip to see your store


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Considering the source of the compliment(s)....I feel a road trip is in order....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Considering the source of the compliment(s)....I feel a road trip is in order....


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> This is probably the nicest store display going in Ontario......maybe even Canada.


 Thank you very much for that, Darryl. It really means a lot coming from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Wow - I should be planning a trip to see your store





Taipan said:


> Considering the source of the compliment(s)....I feel a road trip is in order....





rburns24 said:


> Sounds like a great idea.


 Thank you. It sure had been a great day in the GTA, as I made my livestock delivery rounds, yesterday. Got to meet some nice GTA members.

I appreciate the recognition and encouragement and look forward to visiting should you decide to make the long road trip to London ON.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful display - well done!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Really nice reef and corals, what lighting do you use and how old is your reef.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Your tank looks wonderful, spring road trip for a visit for sure.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

This tank is very nice. Darryl is right, probably one of the best in Canada.

Dave


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

road trip to bills!!!! LEGO gta!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you again everyone.

My SPS system had been used many ways, always mixed reef, and is about 14 years old. At one point Pom Pom Xenia and other coral had taken over the live rock limiting display space for anything else so I decided March of 2011 to take apart the entire system and remove every evading specie from the live rock....










Once that was done this is what the aquarium looked like March Break 2011....










It has taken about 1 1/2 years for this system to really come into it's own and look the way it looks today. I am using an ATI 8 x 80w Sunpower T5 fixture with ATI T5 Bulbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

The work in progress continues......


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

What sort of lighting are you running on that? It looks incredible!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

duckhams said:


> What sort of lighting are you running on that? It looks incredible!


Thank you 

I am using an ATI Sunpower 8 x 80w T5 fixture with ATI bulbs.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that is no joke sps dominated..lol looks amazing.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! And I had thought the display you had running at your old location at Wonderland & Commissioners was absolutely gorgeous. As I recall the Pom Pom Xenia was growing like wild in that one as well.

I think I may have seen this setup in its infancy close to 2 years ago now, It defiantly has come into its own!

That tank defiantly suits its name sake, incredible!

I can defiantly say its worth the trip down to London, Bill always has the coolest stock and its always in great health.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Tearran said:


> Wow! And I had thought the display you had running at your old location at Wonderland & Commissioners was absolutely gorgeous. As I recall the Pom Pom Xenia was growing like wild in that one as well.
> 
> I think I may have seen this setup in its infancy close to 2 years ago now, It defiantly has come into its own!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, Tearran. This tank sure was loaded with Pom Pom Xenia at one time. LOL 
You are right, it was just re-started 2 years ago, 2 years and 2 months to be exact. The SPS growth in this aquarium has been incredible.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Any out of Towners on Saturday should stop in at IA and see this Beauty. !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

*&#8230;&#8230;update Aug. 2014*



It has been awhile since I updated pics of my 220 SPS system so I thought I would add my most recent pictures.

Growth has been insane and everything is being trimmed back as fast as I can get to it. This, of course, means my FTS, with all the frag racks in it, 
isn't anywhere near as nice as I would like it to look but what can you do?? SPS grow like crazy.










My Wicked Bonsai



















My Northern Delight



















My RR Wolverine



















My RR Red Diablo









M. palawanensis










Limeade Nasuta



















Palmer's Blue Mille










Ultimate Bonsai










Ultra Danae growing with and over my Palawanensis










Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

stunning stuff.

will be in London in a couple of weeks, lol!


----------

